# Waxworms...



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I just recieved my mealies and waxworms today, but I totally forgot to look up how to keep the waxies! Just stick em in the fridge? I've got fifty, and I'm going to be feeding them over a period of probably a week.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep just keep them in the container of sawdust and put them in the fridge.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Alright, thanks. Hopefully Inky will like them... I sure wouldn't. :?


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

You can feed waxworms to hedgies? I didn't know that. They're usually found at gas stations and stuff (with the nightcrawlers), right?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes but they are also carried at some pet stores and LizardGirl ordered them directly from a farm/supplier.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

I personally wouldn't buy them at a gas station because those are for bait, and I would worry about the safety of them. You can get many bugs at pet stores or online.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I feed them to Turbo once in a while, and he loves them. Although I think they're really high in fat content, so that might be something to keep in mind.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

As a previous bait store owner (was in my family for 48 years) I can tell you MOST bait shops get their meal worms and wax worms from the same places pet stores do. Some however do not. They raise their own or get them from individuals who do. So if the primary reason they are raised is to be used as fish bait they may not have been fed as well as you would want. So in turn you may not want to feed them to your hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, I bought mine online and had them shipped with my crickets and mealies. They do have a lot of fat, so feed sparingly if you've got a fluffy hedgie...

Inky apparently likes them... I gave him one out of my hand (personal choice, I hand feed snacks) and he proceeded to squish it up and hand it back :? But at might he ate them out of his insect bowl. Maybe he just was trying to thank me for the roaches he got before that... 

Some hedgies might not like them because they are like little fuzzy boogers, not crunchy at all. Yech! :lol:


----------

